# BobCAD CAM V25



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

BobCAD-CAM Version 25 is Officially Released | BobCAD-CAM


The new version 25 BobCAD-CAM software has many added features to speed and simplify the programming process. We also added many powerful new Toolpath & CAD options. I wanted this community to know what we have come up with and I am looking for your feed back. I know the best of the best are on this forum and I value your opinions. 

V25 New Release - YouTube

New Features
CAD
Preview
UCS Generation
Stretch
Unwrap
Stock Wizard
Rectangular
Cylindrical
Wireframe
Solid Model
STL File
Tools
Arbors
Holders
Cribs
Material Database
Multiple Machine Setups
2D Tool Paths
Facing Cycle
Pick Top
Pick Bottom
Surface Picking
Loop
Constant Z
3D Tool Paths
Adaptive roughing
Automatic flatlands
Advanced Simulation
64 Bit Version
Multi Core Processing


BobCAD-CAM


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

*Feature Profile: Internal Corner Types*

When working with inside shapes that have a male mate it is necessary to relief the corner, sometimes...


upload pictures

( top view of mate ) 

A good example of needing this relief would be a door manufacture. If you are cutting windows in your doors for a stain glass insert you would need a relief corner like the about example. 


image host

Example of a sharp corner result


image hosting

Example of a bisect line corner result




How do you do this? 

There are many options for creating this relief, drilling the corners, drawing a profile of what you want to cut, doing it manually....


How does does BobCAD-CAM do this? 

BobCAD gives you options for your corner types. 


hosting images

Using our internal bisect line corner type you can create this type of relief automatically. 

Watch this video to learn more: Bisect Line Internal Corner - adepoalo's library

To learn about corner types or other BobCAD CAM features join our weekly webinar:
https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/261745984


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

*BobART*

The BobART software is an add on for BobCAD CAM. By adding the BobART it gives you options to work with image files like PDF, AI, ESP. You can also work with raster images like, BMP, PNG, JPEG, GIF, TIF and many more. 

So how do use use this. It's simple bring an image in, trace it emboss it and machine it. 


*Step 1 : Load an image file*

There are 2 options for loading an image file. 

RT Click on the BobART Manager


img upload

Or 

RT Click on Images 


upload photo


*Step 2: Trace the image*

At this point you have 2 options, you can vectorize the image or trace over it. 

The result we are looking for is a wire frame out line of the part we want to emboss. 


In other words we want to go from this:


free image hosting

To This


photo hosting


How is this done? Well it's really simple! Use this video link to learn more. 

Load image and trace - adepoalo's library

*Step 3: Emboss it*

Now that we have the traced image we want to emboss it, or give it thickness and depth. This is done using the emboss model features in BobART. You can take closed chains ( what we created when tracing the image) and emboss them. There are many options for embossing. 


upload photo


Use this video link to learn how to emboss with BobART 

Embossing steps - adepoalo's library



upload pictures


Step 4: Machine it

This would be your final step, cutting the part. What you are looking to do is create tool path for the embossed model. 

The result would look like this


upload photo


Use this video link to learn more: Setting up tool path - adepoalo's library

Give it a try yourself!


----------

